# Railroad bogie - low light!



## DriedStrawbery (Dec 11, 2016)

Tried out my new 24-70mm f2.8 at night. Really good low light performance!




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcwphoto (Dec 24, 2016)

Your color balance is really off.  Too yellow.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Really appreciate it. 

The whole place was filled with tungsten light. So it did look a lot like this. I used white balance N vibrance sliders to try to remedy it. 

How can I fix the color balance ? Any other tools preferred when a pic has full of tungsten?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcwphoto (Dec 25, 2016)

did you shoot raw or jpg.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Dec 25, 2016)

Shot raw, played around with WB and tried to offset the tungsten as much as possible


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcwphoto (Dec 25, 2016)

DriedStrawbery said:


> Shot raw, played around with WB and tried to offset the tungsten as much as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Adjusting in raw should be better than what you have.  Is your monitor calibrated?  It is hard to tell exactly without seeing the image and what you did.  In ACR you can further control color int he HUE/SATURATION/LIGHTNESS  sliders.  The vibrance slider really will not help.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 25, 2016)

I took a quick stab at it.
little straightening, little crop, little WB/shadows/white/black/highlights.
pulled the yellow channel down just a little.


----------



## jcwphoto (Dec 25, 2016)

His is much better.  It would be hard to totally get rid of the color because the saturation is so high.   One good way to remove cast is in Hue/Saturation go into the yellow channel  add red, desaturate and add lightness.  If you start over it would help.  If you send me the raw file I can make a video and show you how I would tackle it.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 25, 2016)

jcwphoto said:


> His is much better.  It would be hard to totally get rid of the color because the saturation is so high.   One good way to remove cast is in Hue/Saturation go into the yellow channel  add red, desaturate and add lightness.  If you start over it would help.  If you send me the raw file I can make a video and show you how I would tackle it.



yup. you could definitely do more with the raw file instead of just a downloaded jpeg.
theres definitely some room for improvement over my edit.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Dec 25, 2016)

Was trying to figure out how to upload in raw here in the forums, couldn't find a way. Uploaded here Dropbox - Railroad Bogie.CR2

@jcwphoto Would really appreciate if you can edit and share the vid!

Thanks!


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 26, 2016)

DriedStrawbery said:


> Was trying to figure out how to upload in raw here in the forums, couldn't find a way. Uploaded here Dropbox - Railroad Bogie.CR2
> 
> @jcwphoto Would really appreciate if you can edit and share the vid!
> 
> Thanks!



Railroad Bogie.xmp  That's a link to an .xmp file. Make sure your raw file has the same Railroad Bogie name but with the CR2 extension. (I'm assuming you're using Adobe Photoshop and/or Lightroom). Put both files together in a separate folder and when you open the raw file in LR or Photoshop ACR you'll be able to see everything that I did to get this. Consider it a start and you can tweak it from here:





Hope that helps.

Joe


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Dec 30, 2016)

@Ysarex : Thank you very much. Was able to see the changes in lighroom.

Thanks others who provided inputs! Learnt about some new sliders today.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2016)

Lots of streetcar, not much bogie!  Pixmedic's edit is a big improvement.


----------

